# URGENT Full-time Hairdressers! 187 sponsorship available



## wesleyams (Sep 16, 2015)

Currently, we're looking for a Qualified Hairdresser with experience in cutting and styling hair to fill a full-time position in regional areas in Australia.

A good command of English is essential for this position.

Sponsorship is available if you prove to be the right candidate for the position.

Applicants would have to be⁄have:
- Qualified with the relevant trade certificates
- Minimum of 2 years experience cutting and styling hair, Overseas experience will also be considered
- Strong work ethic and have a friendly personality
- MUST have an IELTS score of 6 and above in each band
- Able to work full time and willing to relocate if necessary

To apply:
Call (03) 9092 1688 for a quick pre-assessment and evaluation. 

About us:
Australia Migration Services (AMS) is a premium Australian firm with experienced Registered Migration Agents and recruitment experts specialising in International Recruitment and Migration to Australia. Established in 2005, we have successfully placed over thousands of candidates and assisted them in getting their Permanent Residency in Australia.


----------



## AmyAllen (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello are you accepting applicants from Philippines? thank you


----------



## wesleyams (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi AmyAllen,

Yes we accept applicants from any nationality 

Are you in currently in Australia at the moment ?


----------



## AmyAllen (Aug 30, 2015)

wesleyams said:


> Hi AmyAllen,
> 
> Yes we accept applicants from any nationality
> 
> Are you in currently in Australia at the moment ?


Yes I am..but I'm not the one who wants to apply its my Niece's husband. He is currently working at David's Salon in Philippines as a haircutter/hairdresser.


----------

